# Parasiten



## atzie (2. Mai 2005)

Meine 4 Kois scheuern sich hin und wieder, einer davon etwas heftiger. Der Allgemeinzustand scheint aber ganz gut zu sein. Nun sind meine Fische im Moment in einem Aufbewahrungsbecken auf der Terasse, da mein Teich neu gebuddelt wird. Ich schätze und hoffe mal, dass ich sie in 3-4 Wochen wieder umsiedeln kann. Nun meine Frage an die Experten. Wieviel Zusatzstress bedeutet eine Parasitenbehandlung? Gehen die Möglicherweise auch bei wärmeren Temperaturen von alleine wieder weg? Ich könnte die Tiere bei der Umsiedlung behandeln lassen, fürchte aber ein bisschen, dass das dann zuviel Stress ist. 

Grüße 
Andrea

P.S. Ich hab auch einige Goldis mit rumschwimmen, also Medikamente ins Wasser ist leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

*....*

Moin Atzie,

habe deinen Post heute morgen schon gelesen und gedacht, das Olaf schon geantwortet hätte, dem ist aber nicht so.

Ich kenn mich aber nicht mit Koi aus bzw. meine 3 fetten Kuh.Koi sind mehr als aktiv ( ohne Krankheiten )  .... nehme zwar sehr stark an, das sie eine Pilzinfektion haben, beurteilen lassen würde ich das allerdings lieber bei www.koi.de oder auch www.medekoi.de ... die sind eher speziealisiert auf Krankheiten


----------



## lars (3. Mai 2005)

hi.....

hm wie hälst du den deine koi auf der terrasse ???
wieviel liter wasser, filter,etc.
kann auch sein das die __ parasiten durch die neue enge und durch den stress durchgebrochen sind.

aba was tun must du trotzdem !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich empfehle dir "anti parasit" von interpet, ebenso kannst du auch "omnipur" von sera nehmen. eine 5 tage kur sollte es in dem falle schon sein. wichtig ist das belüften, da malachite stark sauerstoff zehrend ist.

deine goldis sollten bei den aufgeführten medikamenten keine probleme bekommen.
wichtig ist das kein formaldehyde enthalten ist !!!

stress haben die eh schon, da wirkt malachite schon ehr beruhigend ;-)

gruß lars


----------



## olafkoi (3. Mai 2005)

Hi Andrea
Scheuern kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Wie groß ist dein Übergangsbecken (Wasserinhalt) und anzahl der Fischi ?.
Bitte nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen   
1. Koi können sich auch aufgrund von "schlechten Wasser" scheuern.
Ammonium und Nitrit reitzen die  Schleimhäute der Koi. Stele es dir so vor als ob dich eine Mücke sticht oder du in Brennersell greifst   

2. Möglichkeit sind leider tatsächlich die Parasiten ! Zeigen die Koi noch andere Auffälligkeiten ? am Boden hocken, Flossen klemmen ?

[glow=red:76a89dba74]Wenn du Goldis im Wasser hast kein FMC (FMM ODER FMG oder anti Parasit oder Malachit !!!)  [/glow:76a89dba74]
Die oben genannten Stoffe raffen oldis und orfen dahin !

Kläre erst einmal ob dein Wasser OK ist, dann sehen wir weiter   

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## lars (4. Mai 2005)

ist ja lustig malachit "ich meine nur malachite" soll goldis hinrichten ;-)
na ja wenn du meinst !!!! genau so wenig anti parasit. oder wie erklärst du mir dann das meine orfen noch leben !! und die sind ne ganze ecke empfindlicher !!!

zu deinen fachbegriffen:

F-M-G: ist ein fertigprodukt aus dem hause koicare und ne kombi aus malachite und formaldehyde => tödlich für goldis und orfen, etc. (schrieb ich aba schon, kein "formaldehyde")
FMC: die ist ne kombi aus methylenblau, malachite, formalin => ebenso tödlich wie goldis, etc.

zu dem sera omnipur, welches auch malachite enthält, steht sogar auf der verpackung, für zierfische !!!

[glow=red:07031020d0]fühlte mich wohl durch das flamende rot, stark angegriffen ;-)[/glow:07031020d0]

gruß lars

PS: hohe NO2 und NH4 (ammonium) werte, soll scheuern verursachen ??
bist du dir da sicher. bisher konnte ich ehr andere symptome beobachten. aba ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen  :?


----------



## Jürgen (4. Mai 2005)

Ihr seit aber gut drauf....   

Zum Thema:

*FMC* ist die klassische Mixtur aus Formalin, Malachitgrünoxalat (evtl. + Methylenblau) und Chloramphenicol (=Antibiotikum)

*FM* besteht demnach aus Formalin und Malachitgrünoxalat (evtl. +Methylenblau)

Inwieweit Chloramphenicol negative Auswirkungen auf Goldfische und Orfen hat weiß ich nicht. FM richtig dosiert wirkt sich auf Goldfische jedenfalls nicht derart schädlich aus, dass diese mehr gefährdet sind als andere Teichfische. Tetrapond Medifin ist z.B. solch eine FM-Mixtur und wird vom Hersteller für "Gartenteichfische" empfohlen. 

Sera Omnipur wiederum ist ein hochpotenter Mix diverser Desinfektionsmittel, gewürzt mit Malachitgrünoxalat, hat also mit einer klassischen FM-Lösung nichts gemeinsam. Weiterhin schädigt diese Mixtur garantiert die Filterbiologie. Daher sollte man dieses Mittel, wenn überhaupt, nicht im Teich sondern eher in der Quarantäne einsetzen. 

Negative Veränderungen bestimmter Wasserparameter wie z.B. beim Nitrit führen anscheinend durchaus auch zu solchen Symptomen wie scheuern und springen. Mangels Nitrit konnte ich das zwar Gott sei Dank  auch noch nicht selbst beobachten, es wird aber in diversen Foren und wohl auch in manchen Büchern zum Thema Koi recht häufig damit in Verbindung gebracht. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

bitte überprüfe und überwache die fisch-relevanten Wasserparameter wie NO2, NH3, O2 und den pH. Wenn diese ohne Auffälligkeiten sind, dann fangen wir mal an über eventl. hinzugekommene __ Parasiten nachzudenken. 

Welchen Temperaturen sind die Fische auf der Terasse denn ausgesetzt und wie groß war die Temperaturdifferenz beim Umsetzen vom Teich in dieses Aufbewahrungsbecken?

Hattest du eventl. __ Muscheln im Teich oder hast du diese sogar mit in die Hälterung übernommen?

Wie, mit was und wieviel fütterst du deine Fische jetzt?

Welche Technik hast du an diesem Becken im Einsatz?


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## olafkoi (4. Mai 2005)

Moin und rehi lars
solltest dich net angegriffen fühlen   
aber:



			
				lars schrieb:
			
		

> stress haben die eh schon, da wirkt malachite schon ehr beruhigend ;-)
> 
> gruß lars



Das muste mir erklären   seit wann wirkt malachit beruhigend   
Malachit ist stark schleimhaut reizend und Sauerstoffzehrend   

freundlichen Gruß

Olaf


----------



## atzie (4. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank erstmal. Die Fische sind in einem gemieteten Becken aus einer Fischzucht. Da sind so 2000 Liter drin (Durchmesser 2 m, Höhe 80 cm). Wasserqualität messe ich regelmäßig. Meine Ammoniakteststreifen sind leider alle. Da muss ich erst neue besorgen, ansonsten:

PH: 7.6
KH: 6-8 
GH: 10-16
Nitrat: 30
Nitrit: 0

Was anderes messen meine Streifen nicht. Bis auf den GH Wert scheint mir das im grünen Bereich zu sein. Ich habe meinen Biotec 10 laufen und ein extra Sauerstoff Gerät. Meine UV Lampe habe ich nicht laufen, weil ich a) neue Birne brauche und b) nicht mehr so überzeugt davon bin.

Fische: 4 Kois und ca. 35 Shubunkins/Goldis

Ich weiss schon, dass das relativ wenig Wasser für die Fische ist, aber eine andere Lösung hatten wir nicht. Es war gar nicht so leicht, überhaupt ein Becken zu bekommen.  Ich habe das alte Teichwasser ins Becken gepumpt, da sollten zunächst keine Unterschiede in Temperatur und Wasserqualität gewesen sein. 

Ich habe 9 __ Muscheln mit umgesiedelt und ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen gekauft und dazugeworfen. 

Ich füttere mit Futter vom Koihändler aus der Gegend. Weiss nicht wie das heisst. 

Das Scheuern habe ich schon vor der Umsetzung beobachtet. Die Fische sind putzmunter, fressen gut und sind in keinster Weise auffällig. Nur hin und wieder scheuern sie sich halt. Einer meiner Kois, mein größter hat seit 2 Jahren sehr heftige Karpfenpocken, das sind keine Pocken mehr, sondern richtige weisse Flächen. Die gingen im Sommer nicht weg, im Gegenteil, das wurde kontinuierlich stärker. Seit 2 Tagen sind sie nun tatsächlich fast komplett weg. Ich habe das mal als gutes Zeichen gewertet.

Mein Tierarzt (kein Mediziner sondern Biologe, aber auf Kois spezialisiert) sitzt in Wiesbaden auf Abruf, sollten die Fische sich ungewöhnlich verhalten, kommt er. Er hat meine Fische auch rausgefangen um den Stress zu reduzieren. Ich hätte da wahrscheinlich nur hektisch rumgewedelt und die armen verrückt gemacht. Wir hatten beschlossen bei der Umsetzung nicht zu behandeln, um den Stress zu reduzieren.

Leider verzögert sich meine Gartenbauaktion hier gerade sehr heftig. Die Fischlis müssen also noch mindestens 2-3 Wochen im Becken bleiben, je nach Wetterlage noch länger. Die Frage stellt sich dann: Behandeln oder eingewöhnen und weiter beobachten. Behandeln heisst für mich nicht irgendwas reinschütten, sondern Abstrich machen und schauen, ob und was da so ist. 

Sollten es __ Parasiten sein, was ich vermute, wie sind die Erfahrungswerte: Kann man das bei Unauffälligkeit der Fische erstmal unbehandelt lassen, könnte sich das Problem von alleine lösen?

Liebe Grüße


P.S. Ich habe jetzt einige Fotos und werde mal einstellen


----------



## Jürgen (4. Mai 2005)

ReHi Andrea,

super Beschreibung und Antwort. So macht das Forenleben richtig Spaß....Danke.  

2 Punkte kann ich nun anführen.


Punkt 1) 

Das gemietete Becken aus einer Fischzucht. Wenn dieses gebraucht war und vorm erneuten Einsatz nicht richtig desinfiziert wurde, kann es durchaus sein, dass du hiermit etwas eingeschleppt hast. Dagegen würde zwar sprechen, dass sich deine Fische bereits vor dem Umsetzen leicht gescheuert haben, dennoch ist es auch möglich, dass wir hier nun über 2 sich zeitlich überlappende Situationen schreiben.


Punkt 2)

Die __ Muscheln. Sie vermehren sich Anfang des Jahres, was genau in den momentanen Zeitraum fällt. Die Glochidien, die Muscheln als ihren Nachwuchs ans Wasser abgeben, sinken auf den Teichboden und werden dort von gründelnden Fischen aufgenommen. Diese nisten sich dann in der Schleimhaut und den Kiemen ein und verkapseln erst mal mit dem Gewebe bis sie soweit zur Muschel gereift sind, dass sie wieder "abfallen". Wie man sich vorstellen kann, ist das für einen Fisch sicher auch ein Grund sich zu scheuern, zumindest bis der Prozess der Verkapselung abgeschlossen ist. Man sollte im Frühjahr also vermeiden Muscheln auf wenig Raum mit Fischen zusammen zu bringen, da dies speziell für kleinere Fische zu einer regelrechten Überladung mit diesen Glochidien führen kann.


Auf eine übereilte Behandlung kann man eigentlich verzichten, denn du hast ja wegen der Haltung der Fische in einem kleinen Becken die Möglichkeit diese sehr sorgfältig zu beobachten. Wenn sich die Situation verschärfen sollte bekommst du das jedenfalls zeitnah mit und kannst dann immer noch rechtzeitig und zielgerichtet reagieren. Dies spricht natürlich nicht gegen einen jetzt schon durchgeführten Abstrich.  

Vergiss nicht regelmäßig einen Teil dieser 2000 Liter auszutauschen!!!


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## atzie (4. Mai 2005)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Becken desinfiziert war. Jedenfalls war es blitzeblank und mein "Biologe" achtet auch auf sowas. Der hat mir das Becken gebracht.

An die __ Muscheln habe ich gar nicht gedacht.... Das wäre tatsächlich auch eine Möglichkeit. 

Wasser wechsel ich schon. Leider muss ich Leitungswasser dazu nehmen, aber meine Fische scheinen das abzukönnen. Da mein alter Teich undicht war, habe ich seit das Eis weg war täglich aufgefüllt. Schätze mal, dass das Wasser daher auch etwas zu hart ist.


----------



## lars (4. Mai 2005)

olafkoi schrieb:
			
		

> Das muste mir erklären   seit wann wirkt malachit beruhigend
> Malachit ist stark schleimhaut reizend und Sauerstoffzehrend



ganz einfach, Sie scheuern dann nicht mehr !!!!!!!!

@atzie: wenn du doch einen koi doc dran hast und er auch auf abruf bereit steht, warum kommt er nicht und macht einen abstrich ????
dann braucht auch keiner mutmaßen!


gruß lars


----------



## atzie (4. Mai 2005)

lars schrieb:
			
		

> @atzie: wenn du doch einen koi doc dran hast und er auch auf abruf bereit steht, warum kommt er nicht und macht einen abstrich ????
> dann braucht auch keiner mutmaßen!
> 
> gruß lars



Weil er 120 Km fahren muss, 60 Euro Anfahrtskosten berechnet und in 2 Wochen sowieso kommt um das Becken wieder abzuholen. Ausserdem war die Umsetzung schon ziemlicher Stress und er war der Ansicht es lieber später zu machen um den Stress zu begrenzen, da die Kois ja ausser gelegentlichem Scheuern putzmunter sind.


----------



## bonsai (5. Mai 2005)

Hi
das Zurückgehen der Karpfenpocken st doch eher ein gutes Zeichen.
Sollte eine zusätzliche parasitäre Belastung vorhanden sein, die die Fische ja doch belastet, würden die Pocken sich nicht zurückbilden. Vermutlich ist dein Wasser jetzt durch die regelmäßigen Teilwasserwechsel sogar in einem besseren Zustand als deiner Beschreibung nach im letzten Sommer dein Teichwasser. Solange die Fische Hunger haben und aktiv sind, würde ich eher zuwarten mit dem Medikamenteneinsatz.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## atzie (21. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge. Nun bin ich einen Schritt weiter, meine Fische schwimmen im (noch sehr trüben) neuen Teich. Sie sind seit 2 Tagen dort und scheinen putzmunter. Leider sehe ich im Moment noch nicht allzuviel von ihnen. Beim Umsetzen wurde ein Abstrich gemacht an einem Koi. Er hatte __ Würmer und eine leicht gerötete Haut. Es war der Koi, der sich am meisten gescheuert hat. Mein Biologe hat empfohlen die Fischlis in den neuen Teich zu setzen und nach einer Woche (also in 5 Tagen) eine Teichbehandlung mit Cyprinocur® W durchzuführen. Ich habe das Mittel nun auch bei einem Koihändler in der Nähe entdeckt. "Mein" Biologe sagte, dass Mittel schade auch den Goldfischen /  Shubunkins nicht. Sehen das die Experten auch so ? Gibt es Erfahrungswerte mit Molchen ? Es sind doch tatsächlich schon wieder einige bei mir eingezogen.

Liebe Grüße 
Andrea


----------



## Nestor (22. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ich bin bei weitem kein Experte, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum der kranke Fisch, wenn er denn schon draußen ist, nicht auch erstmal draußen bleibt?! Ich meine so hat man doch eine viel bessere Kontrolle?! 

mfg Björn


----------



## atzie (22. Mai 2005)

Huhu, mir erschien die empfohlene Teichbehandlung sinnvoll. Ich bin leider auch keine Expertin und verlasse mich da auf den Fischdoc. Allerdings hatte ich ja in meinem Hälterungsbecken massive Probleme mit dem Wasser und noch eine Woche länger wollte ich die Fischlis nicht da drin lassen. Die Fische sind ja auch putzmunter und fressen gut. Es geht wohl jetzt darum, dass der Wurmbefall behandelt werden muss, damit er sich nicht verschlimmert. Akute Krankheitssymptome (ausser dem gelegentlichen Scheuern) sind gegenwärtig nicht zu beobachten. 

Viele Grüße von der leider auch ziemlich ahnungslosen
Andrea


----------

